# [SOLVED] Chromium Aw snap in every page (even in "settings")

## Spinmc

Hello,

after today's upgrade of chromium 25.0.1364.97 -> 25.0.1364.152 I'm not able to use anymore chromium, on every page I get the Aw Snap message.

I tried installing www-client/google-chrome:stable (25.0.1364.152_p185281) without problems so it's related to chromium itself.

I already tried moving the ~/.config/chromium directory away without any result.

/dev/shm is already on 777 mode.

Even if I use the SELinux profile it is in permissive mode.

I also tried to do an emerge -e www-client/chromium without any result.

The only thing I noticed is that net-libs/libsrtp has been dropped as a dependency in this upgrade, so (I assume) now it's used the bundled one.

Someone else had this problem before? Do you have any idea.

Thanks in advance.

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.11.52 (hardened/linux/amd64/selinux, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                         System Settings
> ...

 

The following is the output I have when I run it from terminal:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [4202:4202:0306/224943:ERROR:zygote_host_impl_linux.cc(146)] Running without the SUID sandbox! See https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxSUIDSandboxDevelopment for more information on developing with the sandbox on.
> 
> [4202:4222:0306/224945:ERROR:object_proxy.cc(624)] Failed to get name owner. Got org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get owner of name 'org.chromium.Mtpd': no such name
> ...

 

The following is the content of the CHROMIUM_FLAGS variable

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --ppapi-flash-path=/usr/lib64/chromium-browser/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so --ppapi-flash-version=11.6.602.171
> 
> 

 

----------

## eyoung100

start chromium in a terminal window, and post the output from the terminal here.

----------

## Spinmc

You're right, I added it on the first post. Thank you.

----------

## phajdan.jr

Please obtain a stack trace, https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxDebugging

----------

## Spinmc

ok I've run hromium --no-sandbox --renderer-cmd-prefix='konsole -title renderer -e gdb --eval-command=run --args' as written on your link and this is the output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.5.1 p2) 7.5.1
> 
> Copyright (C) 2012 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> ...

 

Two things. First you can read here "Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome...(no debugging symbols found)...done." Notice that eve if I had -g0 in make.conf i removed it BEFORE running gdb. So is that normal?

Second. After running  it I saw that chromium runs (without th Aw snap warning) if --no-sandbox is specified. So could it be a problem related to the sandbox?

Thank you again!

----------

## phajdan.jr

1. Get rid of -g0, better use -ggdb or -ggdb3. Add splitdebug to FEATURES in /etc/make.conf. Recompile chromium for that to take effect.

2. Try instructions from https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxCrashDumping to get a crash dump in your profile directory.

----------

## Spinmc

Ok tomorrow I'll try both of those.

So should I build two chromiums? I mean one with portage (with -ggdb3 etc...) and another "by hand" (with gyp_chromium -f make -Dlinux_breakpad=1 as you linked)? Or is it possible to unify the two things (passing the -Dlinux_breakpad=1 to portage)?

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *Spinmc wrote:*   

> Or is it possible to unify the two things (passing the -Dlinux_breakpad=1 to portage)?

 

Modify the ebuild (I recommend a local overlay) to pass it.

----------

## Spinmc

Ok thank you, I've rebuilt chromium eith those flags enabled.

This is the backtrace i obtain with gdb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #0  0x00007f88fc77c733 in poll () from /lib64/libc.so.6
> 
> #1  0x00007f8903daeaee in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
> ...

 

I don' know why ther are all that debugging symbols missing. I've rebuilt every dependency with -ggdb3 also! Note also that before running gdb I disable every pax flag on /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome.

I'm not able to paste here the content of chromium-renderer-minidump obtained following the wiki. Only the first lines are copied here.

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *Spinmc wrote:*   

> Ok thank you, I've rebuilt chromium eith those flags enabled.
> 
> This is the backtrace i obtain with gdb:

 

Please post the whole interaction with gdb. I suspect this is not the backtrace of the crash. Is this really the renderer process you got into debugger, and not the browser process?

----------

## Spinmc

Well, the fact is that if start chromium normally in pstree -p I can't find any renderer process, only the browser one.

If I start chromium --no-sandbox I see the renderer process and it is what I obtain from the backtrace:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gdb -p 11860
> 
> GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.5.1 p2) 7.5.1
> ...

 

Here are two dumps from the breakpad (excuse me for the external link, I didn't know how to post it)

----------

## Spinmc

The problem went away when I reverted back from hardened/selinux to the desktop profile.

I don't know if it's a problem related to hardened or if something was misconfigured in my system and was fixed by the emerge -e system world after switching profile.

Thank you to all the developers!

----------

## mhex

It's not solved here. It all started with chromium 25. However the tabs crash only sometimes not always, facebook crashes very often. Settings are messed up. 

dmesg always says:

chrome[xxx]: segfault at 500000000 ip 0000xxx sp 0000xxx error 4 in libv8.so.x.x.x  (currently 3.15.11)

As libv8 is the javascript engine i ran some javascript benchmarks e.g. sunspider, kraken, octane but they run through without problems.

I also tried with a complete new profile but it doesn't change anything

profile is 13.0/desktop/kde

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

It seems that the chromium built-in SELinux support is using a different sandbox method, and this different sandbox method doesn't play nice with recent code development.

If you build chromium with USE="-selinux" (you'll need to set "www-client/chromium -selinux" in a /etc/portage/profile/package.use.force file) it uses the standard sandboxing again.

----------

## Spinmc

Did you run 

```
# emerge -e world
```

 ?

You even could try 

```
# emerge -e system; emerge -e world
```

, but the first solution could be enough.

After then you could try the phajdan.jr's debugging approach.

(Anyway, you should post emerge --info www-client/chromium and so on...)

Thank you Sven for the useful info, I was thinking about it because running chromium --no-sandbox worked, so now you proved it. Now for the next about two months I'll be very busy so I can't try it again, but when I'll come back, surely I'll try it and let you know.

Thank you again!

----------

## mhex

```
emerge -e world
```

 works, no aw-snappies anymore

don't know which package was fixed but it works

thanks!

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

BTW, if you use the live ebuilds for the SELinux policies, then recent chromium should work even with the regular sandbox (I've updated the SELinux policy so that the chrome_sandbox process stays within its own confined domain).

----------

